# What shampoo do yall use?



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey ya'll, i was wondering, what kinda shampoo do u use 4 your dog/puppy.????? Which brand do u think is best, love 2 hear every 1's opinion 

Thnx


----------



## Amanda21 (Jun 16, 2006)

i use Johnson and Johnson baby shampoo. my Aunt told my mom that it wouldn'tdry out the skin. and it han't. i like it. lol


----------



## choochoo2005 (Jun 5, 2006)

........why........but anyway i use Hartz Whitening Shampoo


----------



## tessa_s212 (Jun 16, 2006)

We get our Shampoo from the PetEdge magazine. I really like the smell of the Baby Powder shampoo.

But, we also use a mixture of 50/50 Dawn dish soap and Lemon Juice. This kills any fleas that our dogs might obtain, and it cleans and whitens the coat really well.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

I use regular shampoo that I use on me, well first I use a flea shampoo which i've forgotten the name of. I think if I could I would probably go buy some Mane & Tail horse shampoo. That stuff works on everything it seems...


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

ThxForNothing said:


> I use regular shampoo that I use on me, well first I use a flea shampoo which i've forgotten the name of. I think if I could I would probably go buy some Mane & Tail horse shampoo. That stuff works on everything it seems...


LOL yeah it does, creams in all


----------



## Sprout (Jun 30, 2006)

regular shampoo..

mane n tail works good. I can use it on me, the horses and sprout! lol.. but anything has worked with sprout lol


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Yah*

Yep, really for me, any shampoo has worked, but it's the "after" smell of them that I can't stand!!!! But I found one thats pretty good, I for got what it's called, it works with Snickers, so I'm assuming it'll work with Basil 2


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

Although I only have to bathe my two occasionally, when I do I use the 8in1 Premium Natural Oatmeal Shampoo that you can pick up at Walmart. I have also used the Puppy Shampoo of the same brand. They work pretty good and smell pretty nice too.

Darcy


----------



## Dog Lover (Jul 6, 2006)

We use Groomax on booth our dogs. They are a year old now and we've gone through 2 bottles on our third right now. 

When they were just puppies we got them a "special formula" for puppies that was scented Baby Powder.

Then the next two times we got this Deep Deoderizing kind that's scented Tangerine Melon.

We also have doggy perfume that we only use occasionally it's from Pro Pet Salon it's scented fresh berry it smells really good!


----------



## Callie15 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey 
I use Perfect Coat 8in1!


----------



## 4-Her (Aug 30, 2006)

i use tearless baby shampoo it works just as good and its cheaper than dog shampoo


----------



## mystic breeze (Oct 3, 2006)

you can use any kind of dog shampoo but you want to be careful about using people shampoo because after a while it will dry your dogs skin and coat out and possably cause hot spots.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

I use MagicCoat for white coats, and Shea Pet with Oatmeal and Lanolin. 

Human shampoo really isn't good for dogs


----------



## mrbingley (Oct 26, 2006)

I use 8 in 1 Pro Grooming shampoos and conditioners as well as Tropiclean products. They seem to work really well.


----------



## Onlinek9 (Nov 12, 2006)

Either Buddy Wash (I do love it, it seems to bring out the highlights in my Aussie's reds) but the smell isn't for everyone. 
Or Fresh N' Clean by Lambert Kay. Smells great!


----------

